# Slugs or feetile first



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

So checked on my snake last night and noticed she was mid lay, checked her this morning and noticed she has laid 2 eggs, both slugs, she still has a few in her. I am leaving her to it going to check on her tomorrow.
My question is, as the first two were slugs im concerned the rest may be too, do snakes lay slugs first or fertile ones first or what?
I'm aware its a waiting game for me now to see the rest. Fingers crossed right.

Oh species was ball python.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Usually slugs first


----------



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah brilliant thanks. She had her second slug yesterday, checked on her today and I can still see eggs in her but nothing else laid. It's been several years since I bread royals so a bit out of practice with then but I don't remember there being this long of a gap between eggs being laid.
I check her once daily and leave her to it but unsure as to why she's taking so long.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

If it goes more than 3 days with no eggs you may need a vet


----------



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

Just checked there, load of slugs, devastated


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Sorry to hear that. There's always next year!


----------



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

Not what I wanted to see at all


----------

